# LOCATION



## JEFF BROWN (Nov 24, 2007)

New to this site would like to know where most of u are west or east of mississippi river


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

east central Illinois, originally from Wisconsin


----------



## JEFF BROWN (Nov 24, 2007)

hey kelly southern ill here


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

Wyoming


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

North Dakota!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nodak... hince NODAKOUTDOORS!

Welcome!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

ND


----------



## JEFF BROWN (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for your replys new here but like the imput


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

s.w. of Chicago


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm in North Central North Dakota

Dan


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Pennsylvania :jammin:

Its not the best place to coyote hunt though like it is out west.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Central Iraq at the moment, but eastern Colorado in a few months.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

South-Central MT. Right about where the prairie begins


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Minnesota - go vikes


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Hagfan-

God bless you man! Hope you get back soon!

I am from ND


----------



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

Located in Central Wisconsin.

Hagfan- The last few months go the quickest! I saw a lot of coyotes over there in 2005. I was stationed in Tikrit. They were thick by us. I asked if I could shoot them on FOB but was shut down by higher. All shots must be accountable. NO FUN ALLOWED! Are you seeing any over there? Maybe your commander will let you pop a few off. Don't expect to bring home any animal parts though(such as a hide). Customs confiscated my WISCONSIN whitetailed deer rack complete with tag. The USA isnt picky about what leaves our country, just what comes in.

Adam :sniper:


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

Central South Dakota


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nope, the only animals i have seen over here are the two legged kind. If you are interested, i have posted some of my pics from over here on another site:

http://www.varminthuntersnorthwest.com/ ... .php?t=775

Thanks for the warm words, and I sure hope these last couple months DO fly by. I HATE missing pheasant season and Kansas deer season. Oh well, at least i was able to get antelope and elk in!


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

You've got some incredible pics over on that site! Nice work!


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks. Keep tuned in, as I try to post something new avery few days.

varminthuntersnorthwest.com


----------



## illinoissouthpaw3253 (Nov 28, 2007)

central il 
hey kelley hannan what city you in i'm around the lasalle peru area


----------

